# In Search of a DUPE for an LE /discontinued MAC Product



## electrostars (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello!

I am currently looking for a "dupe" of the NEXT TO NOTHING eyeshadow that was in the Smoking Eyes quad that came out with the Smoking Signals collection in 2007.

It is described as Cream white with pink pearl (frost). Anyone have any suggestions for something similar? MAC or otherwise? 

Also, Strada blush. Dupe for that?


How about anyone else? Are you looking for a dupe of an LE/discontinued MAC Product? Maybe we can help each other find them. 

Thank you! <3


----------



## Erica53094 (Oct 29, 2016)

I looked up next to nothing on Pinterest and it looked similar to Vanilla or maybe Vapour? I think their Tenderling blush is similar to Strada?


----------

